# JUNGLE BOOGIE CANADA is a SCAM!!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188853


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ZOMG


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

wow

i know we've only heard a _very strong_ one side of the story but damn, lets see what JB has to say, if anything, before we post something like this up?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hes had over a month . and has all of ontario's stock of pygocentrus species. over $6,000 in fish belonging to plum. then trys to sell back to us.

no way.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My two terns that I'm selling are from Plum's stock befor the rest were shipped out west.

I think JB's sponsership should be revoked.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Even though we only have one side of the story I think there has been more than ample time for the vendor to fix this mess and nip it in the butt....Obviously they are not to concerned....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

that is a shame Plum. Sorry to hear you're going through this.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I dealt with Plum in the past and he is a stand up guy and more than fair so if Plum is having problems with a vendor than you can be assured that the vender is shady and shifty character. In the short amount of time that JB has been a sponser here there has been too many complaints and now this, this is unheard of with the other sponsers.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Jungle Boogie also Sent regular Motoro Rays to a member here T-Man , im sure some of you remember that . Both Trevor and Sean had Ordered Blue Motoros' but both of them received regular ones.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

isnt this the second time JB have come under fire from a member on pfury?

this is not looking good for them. dissapointing really. im sure GG is doing things about it behind the scenes.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

"SCAM" is a bit strong, A scam is a nigerian guy trying to get you to put money in his bank, this is just a small business owing a customer some money!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear Plum and hope it get resolved, and I dont think I will ever order from JB just to much drama involved and I just wouldnt chance if when we have SA and AS. Good Luck


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

That sucks, I know how pissed off I'd be if this happened to me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> isnt this the second time JB have come under fire from a member on pfury?
> 
> this is not looking good for them. dissapointing really. im sure GG is doing things about it behind the scenes.


IT's like the third time now.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ja said:


> isnt this the second time JB have come under fire from a member on pfury?
> 
> this is not looking good for them. dissapointing really. im sure GG is doing things about it behind the scenes.


IT's like the third time now.
[/quote]

in that case i really think their sponsorship should be suspended untill all issues have been sorted out then a decision made on weather sponsoship should continue or not.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2nd time ja'eh


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You haven't been here that long Johnny but yeah it's the third time.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

seems to me like AS and SA set the standard and if JB doesnt live up to that standard, there is no reason for them to be a sponsor because, they are just wasting their money catering to a market that doesnt trust them.

but in all fairness, all we know is one side of the story and i know Plum is a good guy and JB has had ample time to respond... id like to hear his response before passing judgement.

however, my opinion means jack sh*t cus i can just drive to AS so im not in the market for shipped piranha.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> isnt this the second time JB have come under fire from a member on pfury?
> 
> this is not looking good for them. dissapointing really. im sure GG is doing things about it behind the scenes.


IT's like the third time now.
[/quote]

in that case i really think *their sponsorship should be suspended untill all issues have been sorted out* then a decision made on weather sponsoship should continue or not.
[/quote]
I sencond that!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It seems that every time we have even the hint of a problem....there is Marco....protecting the community. Hes like a super hero :laugh:

Yes I am looking into this and have been for a week or so. This is the second complaint I have been involved with....not sure what the talk about a 3rd one is about. The first was similar to other situations that have come up over the years and is not too uncommon with anyone that ships live fish. This is a little different....and depending on the outcome....I will make a determination about continuing our relationship with JB. Mistakes happen in this industry....it is how the sponsors correct those mistakes that is the determining factor for me.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

GG is always the voice of reason..lol..Hopefully this gets resolved properly and nobody loses out, member or sponsor.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, the dude had better step up and redeem himself pretty soon, or... justified or not, he's gonna have a bad rep here.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

their banner and forum just disappeared...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

looks like the JB forum is gone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The removal may or may not be permanent. I am waiting to make a final decision until I get communication on how this situation with Sean will be resolved.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hopefully things turn out well for everybody involved.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I was about to place an elong order, i think i will wait to see how this is resolved. Plum my brother loves the P's he got from you. He's in Ottawa.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I've done business with SA, AS, AS (aquatic Sanctuary) and for you older members some might remember rogers aquatics before Fish and Game nailed his ass to the wall, and rightfully so... I've never had a problem with any of them.... I also bought from from "Kens" he offered supply's also no longer a sponsor here for whatever reason....My main concern is that I don't get screwed over and since most have a good name in the trade, I would hate to see one company cast a black cloud over the entire group....

I did not read the full thread and the link goes nowhere for me.....take it at faced value.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

When something like this happens, does PFury become liable? Seeing as they advertise on this website?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> When something like this happens, does PFury become liable? Seeing as they advertise on this website?


2. Piranha-Fury's Role

Piranha-Fury is a medium between the buyer and the seller. We are a venue that allows two parties to negotiate and complete transactions. Piranha-Fury is not involved in the actual transaction, and therefore it is the responsibility of the buyer and the seller to agree to terms. Piranha-Fury is not responsible for any items listed incorrectly. In addition, any users of the Piranha Fury Buy and Sell Forum agree to do so at their own risk. If an item listed on the site is sold, both the buyer and the seller are required to uphold and complete the transaction. Piranha-Fury is not responsible if either the buyer or the seller violates their agreement.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up for me AK.
I was just curious.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sorry that Plum is not getting a resolution to his deal...
Jungle Boogie was really difficult to get a hold of when I was trying to complete my deal....in the end I got my fish...
but it was a stressful experience for myself....
I'm thankful I got my fish and it's doing well...I hope Plum gets resolution and Jungle Boogie realizes that better communication will be "key" in gaining trust with an on-line sales experience....


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> "SCAM" is a bit strong, A scam is a nigerian guy trying to get you to put money in his bank, this is just a small business owing a customer some money!


No... Jungle Boogie is a guy named Armand Yanilmaz from Turkey living in Kelowna BC with a real checkered past running online fish sales.
I'd bet the "Piranha" house on it.:nod:


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i dont get it. wut happened this time. when i click on the link it doesnt bring up the thread. i remember the last tim was about someone who ordered stingrays and they died


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheCableGuy said:


> When something like this happens, does PFury become liable? Seeing as they advertise on this website?


Are TV stations/channels/networks liable for all the toyotas that have crashed with the accelerator problem? No, even though Toyota advertises commercials on the networks, the networks are not liable for the product.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> When something like this happens, does PFury become liable? Seeing as they advertise on this website?


Are TV stations/channels/networks liable for all the toyotas that have crashed with the accelerator problem? No, even though Toyota advertises commercials on the networks, the networks are not liable for the product.
[/quote]

Exactly.

Hosting a company's advertisement does not make one liable for that company's actions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I realize we have no legal responsibility....but I will still do whatever is in my power....as I have done in the past with other sponsor/member disputes....to make sure Sean gets taken care of.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GG is the godfather he'll make JB an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

The link is not accessible. May I ask what happened?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

There is a provision in the law that states if a medium, like a fish board, had known there was problems and took no action, like banning the vendor, then the board would assume some liability. This would come into play if the person who lost the money could prove that the board, knowingly allowed a vendor to continue selling, even after there had been published accounts of theft, on that board. Basically if you continue to allow a thief to sell, you are partially liable.

It can happen........


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

armac said:


> There is a provision in the law that states if a medium, like a fish board, had known there was problems and took no action, like banning the vendor, then the board would assume some liability. This would come into play if the person who lost the money could prove that the board, knowingly allowed a vendor to continue selling, even after there had been published accounts of theft, on that board. Basically if you continue to allow a thief to sell, you are partially liable.
> 
> It can happen........


Is that a federal law or state to state?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> There is a provision in the law that states if a medium, like a fish board, had known there was problems and took no action, like banning the vendor, then the board would assume some liability. This would come into play if the person who lost the money could prove that the board, knowingly allowed a vendor to continue selling, even after there had been published accounts of theft, on that board. Basically if you continue to allow a thief to sell, you are partially liable.
> 
> It can happen........


Is that a federal law or state to state?
[/quote]

wouldnt matter at all. first off... were in canada. 2nd off. its a registerd business

jeff is gunna take care of the sittuation, he has controal over 90% of jungle boogies business right now just by removing him from this board. no one in BC wants to spend retarded money on exotic piranha with no information. this site is what pushes the sales on piranha... with pictures, behavioral information, species info... and anything else you need, us members will usualy help you in any way possible.

without this site, he wont be selling no 14"- 16" rhoms for $800 to just anybody. Piranha-fury is what makes you happy and proud about your new purchase, with the ability to share and update with others who love and respect the fish just as much as you do.

Jungle boogie might aswell start breeding red bellys, because thats all hes going to be able to sell. unless he fixes this sittuation fast, today, now....

ive shipped fish before with Pedro, and i have no problem going to BC to help you box 7 boxes of fish.

john87, Ja-eh , sean-820 , Trigga , frankie09c , winkeye , along with a few others here in canada... are respected like family. plum is no diffrent and i would go to my absolute extreme for these people.

end of post


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks marco for the inspirational post, let me add my vote of support to fellow P-Fury member Sean (Plum). I have dealt with Sean a couple of times over the past years - he's ALWAYS been honest, reliable and upfront when it came to making a deal. His actions have proved to me that he goes above and beyond and truly cares about having personal integrity.

Recently, I've contacted Jungle Boogie regarding the potential purchase of a large rhom (large $), although their replies were prompt, the issues raised by fellow members have certainly put my intent on hold. I for one have no doubt, given MY experiences with Sean, that what Sean has stated about his dealing with Jungle Boogie are factual. I will gladly take my business to other P-Fury sponsors (which I have also dealt with) if this issue is not resolved to Sean's 100% satisfaction.

Let me close by thanking marco again for highlighting how the internet can truly serve for the common good - strength in numbers, support each other, and speak out with words (and actions - no $) to send a message when something is genuinely wrong. 
GO PLUM GO!, GO PLUM GO!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JB is not a scam


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Im going to spam a bunch of forums and say JB is a scam and I'm going to tell everyone I know not to do business with JB, unless JB paybals me 100 dollars to not do so. PM your boy JB! If I do not recieve this sum I am going to have to make a YouTube video saying JB is a scam in the form of a song.


Isn't that blackmail?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Im going to spam a bunch of forums and say JB is a scam and I'm going to tell everyone I know not to do business with JB, unless JB paybals me 100 dollars to not do so. PM your boy JB! If I do not recieve this sum I am going to have to make a YouTube video saying JB is a scam in the form of a song.


Isn't that blackmail?
[/quote]

Technically, I think it is extortion, but...
I will gladly pay the $100 just to see SYM's youtube song!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

True dat on extortion.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Pat said:


> "SCAM" is a bit strong, A scam is a nigerian guy trying to get you to put money in his bank, this is just a small business owing a customer some money!


No... Jungle Boogie is a guy named Armand Yanilmaz from Turkey living in Kelowna BC with a real checkered past running online fish sales.
I'd bet the "Piranha" house on it.:nod:
[/quote]
Isn't his name Armand J Rossi?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ thats what im aware of.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> True dat on extortion.


Blap my yute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

So has Plum been paid yet or is this still an issue?


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

i live in Kelowna BC where the jungle boogie store is iv been there once. iv met Armand J Rossi personally and knew right away he was a shady mf'r. i went in looking for some more red's and he was offering me all kinds of discounts on fish but only if i paid cash. just talking to this guy you could tell he was a shady greasy haired leather jacket wearing schmuck. and his store is so freaking small with all his fish crammed into tiny tanks with his bigger tanks looking cloudy as hell. so much water in such a small shop it was like a steam room all the windows were dripping with water and it smelled like mold. just my 2cents.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CanadianBacon said:


> i live in Kelowna BC where the jungle boogie store is iv been there once. iv met Armand J Rossi personally and knew right away he was a shady mf'r. i went in looking for some more red's and he was offering me all kinds of discounts on fish but only if i paid cash. just talking to this guy you could tell he was a shady greasy haired leather jacket wearing schmuck. and his store is so freaking small with all his fish crammed into tiny tanks with his bigger tanks looking cloudy as hell. so much water in such a small shop it was like a steam room all the windows were dripping with water and it smelled like mold. just my 2cents.


Another glowing review...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JB is not a scam


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

100 bucks that it? push your luck and ask for a full K of benjamins.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I know a few hobbyist from BC I will tell them to explain the to fish keepers there JB is no good. I am also starting a facebook group, and putting up flyers in every LFS. Plus Im waiting on the okay from the mods of 20 plus other fish forums for my registration to go through. All of this can stop if you Paypal me 100 dollars, armand rosepedal.


If you're not directly involved, I would guess that Mr. Rossi could sue you for doing that...even if you are, you need to be careful. petswarehouse is a fairly famous case where people were sued for talking smack about a company on fish forums...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what the f*ck? sued for talking sh*t about a company on the internet? how does that even work?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God I was joking. Why do people try to sue for everything these days?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JungelBoogie is not a scam, there credit card machine got fucked up after an employee bumped into it. So there. They'll take care of it. JB FOR THE WIN.

AND I WAS JOKING JB IM NOT GOING TO DO ANYTHING THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it speaks volumes that this JB character hasn't posted anything in his defense.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea if JB don't have nothing to say about this , then he probally is taking his money and running. Just hope he don't start another business and do it all over again.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Isn't he banned? If so ,he can't post.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im sure the powers that be would give him the opportunity to fix this... i.e. not ban him if he intended to fix this. if he is banned, then ill bet he has made the choice not to fix it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He isnt banned....just removed his forum until I can discuss this situation with him. I think people need to relax a little. I have talked to Sean...we will get this worked out. All the speculation in this thread wont help....I suggest you just sit back and let this play out.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ok,cool.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

CanadianBacon said:


> i live in Kelowna BC where the jungle boogie store is iv been there once. iv met Armand J Rossi personally and knew right away he was a shady mf'r. i went in looking for some more red's and he was offering me all kinds of discounts on fish but only if i paid cash. just talking to this guy you could tell he was a shady greasy haired leather jacket wearing schmuck. and his store is so freaking small with all his fish crammed into tiny tanks with his bigger tanks looking cloudy as hell. so much water in such a small shop it was like a steam room all the windows were dripping with water and it smelled like mold. just my 2cents.


Dude...All I know is that any private fish store I've gone to are always willing to give you a deal if you pay cash...and I'll take that deal anytime....Calling AJ out on his looks is not cool either....The topic at hand is communication and resolution of business deals! I completed a cross country transaction with AJ and have a beautiful 14" Black Rhom now. Communication could have been better but it worked out for myself...Other PFury members also have had succesful transactions..ie Rhom1 and Johnny Zanni. I wish Sean a positive conclusion to this transaction and the AJ and Jungle Boogie will be allowed to be a sponsor on PFury....GG is absolutely correct....Let the two parties involved resolve the matter before we all make judgement...
Just my thoughts...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Johnny Zanni kept getting fish that arrived dead. Order after order. I would not call that a positive experience.

My fingers are crossed that Jungle Boogie stands by Plum, a month has gone by without any response from the former sponser, yet they can update their Facebook page with new arrivals?? Something isnt right.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny still talks good about and defends them JB! Mr. GTFO wouldn't know a good sponser if jumped up and bit him in his face, Johnny try ordering from AS or SA and you'll see that DOA's are not a common thing.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ksls said:


> Johnny still talks good about and defends them JB! Mr. GTFO wouldn't know a good sponser if jumped up and bit him in his face, Johnny try ordering from AS or SA and you'll see that DOA's are not a common thing.:laugh:


Why should I have to pay a $125 wildlife fee?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Johnny still talks good about and defends them JB! Mr. GTFO wouldn't know a good sponser if jumped up and bit him in his face, Johnny try ordering from AS or SA and you'll see that DOA's are not a common thing.:laugh:


Why should I have to pay a $125 wildlife fee?
[/quote]

Edited because for some reason I thought this was in AQHU

As for my response, I feel bad for you that you cant plainly see what happened in your transaction.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LMAO at ksls's sig!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. GTFO I don't know what I'm talking about? I've done group orders with both AS and SA (2), I've made numerous orders from Massive Aggression as well with no DOA's from any one of those sponsers and on top of that all my fish were exactly the fish I ordered not like Plum's rays in which JB conveniently packed the wrong ones. Never once did I have an issue with any of the sponsers I've dealt with but I have read too many negative issues related to JB's service that seem to be way too frequent a frequency that you do not read about with AS, SA and MA. Numerous DOA's, shipping the wrong livestock and stiffing people that they owe? Mr. GTFO how long have you been keeping piranhas for and how many sponsers have you dealt with? 
I don't know what I'm talking about? No you are the one that doesn't know what he's talking about! If Jungle Boogie can make a loyal customer out of you than you must be a genuwine idiot.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The only problem I had with JB was fish coming in dead. I did not get "stiffed" or sent the wrong fish.

Obviously AJ has to get his priority's straight before he comes onto a online forum.
At least with a store front he should be smart enough not to do anything stupid.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You still haven't answered my question, f*ck JB I asked you a question or two.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Why doesnt someone like, the dude who got scammed take a trip to JB :nod:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

And do what?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ask for his fish or for refund?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dude it's on the other side of the country why do you think JB is in no rush to respond to him?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I have kept piranhas for about 8 months now and I have only delt with Jungleboogie. I dont see how that has any relevance to anything.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I do! If you have dealt with other sponsers maybe than you wouldn't be so quick to defend JB.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im not defending them. What AJ is doing is totally unacceptable. I am hoping AJ will step up and pay the money he owes Sean.

I tried getting ahold of Aquascape but never got a reply from them.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Armand J Rossi????????????????????
Yeah... it's '*Armand*' but not "J rossi" people. I've known this guy for the last four years. It's Armand Yanilmaz. Now he's apparently onto alias's.

Honestly I'm worried about all the fish in his store. They'll all die surely. Maybe I'll tell the Mounties about his crooked operation, and open a piranha shelter and have the fish donated out to all the Canadian P fury members.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol sweet idea


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not the first time he's been selling fish on here under different names.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> It's not the first time he's been selling fish on here under different names.


I heard about this months ago , such a shame he couldnt make something Legitimate out of it.
I have learned you get what you pay for . Great customer service isn't having your fish replaced 2-3 at no extra cost . Great customer service is receiving exactly what you paid for the first time.

and with Proven companies , you atleast have the peace of mind knowing Your getting Quality fish from Reputable dealers and , in the unfortunate event you receive DOA fish it will be taken care of in a timely manner.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better Jon.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...this is getting tired. Lots of talk....unfortunately almost none of it is relevant to this situation or comes from experience with this vendor. I thought this could be a topic of discussion...you know....like adults do all the time. However...like so many other topics in this forum....it has disintegrated to the point of useless babbling and unsubstantiated accusations.

I had planned on keeping people appraised on what was happening in this situation....however now I dont think it really matters.

Closed.


----------

